# Simple, outdoor, diy, no power FRIDGE



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 13, 2018)

A pot-in-pot refrigerator, clay pot cooler, or zeer (Arabic: زير‎) is an evaporative coolingrefrigeration device which does not use electricity. It uses a porous outer earthenware pot (lined with wet sand) containing an inner pot (which can be glazed to prevent penetration by the liquid) within which the food is placed. The evaporation of the outer liquid draws heat from the inner pot. The device can be used to cool any substance, and requires only a flow of relatively dry air and a source of water. (Directly from wilipedia)

All you really need is:
Two clay pots (one smaller than the other)
Fine sand (masonry or beach/desert)
Lid

Put a little sand in the bigger pot so the smaller one fits in with the two lids at equal height. Have it placed so there is space between the two pots (space is needed for the sand). Fill the void between the pots with sand. Then simply soak the sand. Saturate it. The evaporation sucks out the warm air. Chuck in your food and cover it. When the sand drys soak it again.

The cool thing is its totally nature reliant. There are no mechanics. Its just physics. Because heat rises the bottom stays coolest. And its simple as fuck. And the hotter the dryer the better it works actually.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Odin (Feb 13, 2018)

Looks like a great solution for veggies/produce. 

My favorite nature chill is a six pack in a cold clean river.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 13, 2018)

Odin said:


> Looks like a great solution for veggies/produce.
> 
> My favorite nature chill is a six pack in a cold clean river.


Apparently gets cold enough for meat too in ideal conditions.


----------



## BelleBottoms (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 13, 2018)

BelleBottoms said:


> Thanks so much for posting this!


If you try it out tell me how it works for ya


----------



## Jerrell (Feb 14, 2018)

Weird coincidence. I randomly starting thinking about and ended up reading a How-To on making ice with physics yesterday. I was going to make a post about it, but you posted this thread yesterday.
We must be vibing on the same frequency. haha


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 14, 2018)

Add it to this post if you want. It fits. Add some ice to the pot cooler for brews for sure 
Imagine being in the middle of the desert with a couple clay pots, a tarp, and ice cold beers... what more could you need? Hahaaa


----------

